# Bad Idea - ID please



## Bar0n (Nov 26, 2012)

I went to my local lfs and picked up some snails and livestock to grow my tank, and ended up with snails that were killing my other snails :/ does anyone know what type of snails these are? 

they looked amazing but I made a bad choice w/o doing my research :/ I guess I need to get rid of them now...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I got one from coral reef shop, I think they called it a rhinoceros snail, but don't quote me on that. They too weren't sure about it. But I haven't had any trouble with mine. I only have hermit crabs killing my snails


----------



## Bar0n (Nov 26, 2012)

how long have you had yours in your tank?

thats where i picked mine up too, i purchased 3 and within less than a day, two of my snails were slaughtered, i separated them so they wont do any more damage :'(

i tried googling the rhino snail but there's no info on it :/ is there another name?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Never buy and more important put in the tank something that you are not sure about. LFS will sell you shark for 20G tank.

everybody was in this story before... 

http://www.chucksaddiction.com/Hitchsnails.html

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21506

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks Greg.
Not among either of those.
Honestly, it may have been eating my snails, but I have so many that I haven't noticed.
Big thanks Greg!
Just noticed what SUM has been selling as a tiger nassa/giant nassa is actually a reef predator!


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Yay! Ill stay away from them!


----------



## Bar0n (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks!! lessoned learned :/ now i need to go replenish my snail stock this weekend before my algae gets out of hand...


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey guys, 

We started giving people a warning about those snails about two-three weeks ago.. or at least I did. We didn't really know if they were going to kill snails or what. 

They were sent to us as Reef Safe Rhino Snails but thats debatable. 

Sig we would never sell someone something that was too big/unhealthy/or a poor fit for peoples tanks without explaining the risks first. 

Bar0n,

Come in this weekend and I will replace your snails for you! We have some trochus snails in stock that should take care of your algae problems.


----------



## Bar0n (Nov 26, 2012)

for the record it wasn't tristan  ...

Thx Tristan! I will drop by today.


----------



## Kaiser.800 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Rhino snail*

Looks like it belongs to the cone snail family-they are preds and use toxin to catch prey.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, I took mine out of my tank. 
Free to whoever wants it :/
Can you point me in the direction that led you to believe it's part of the cone snail family?
I'm quite sure it doesn't possess the harpoon-like proboscis.
It's the wrong shape for that...


----------



## Kaiser.800 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Rhino snail*

The harpoon is kept within the probiscis.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I know 
I've seen lots of cone snails diving, and even a fresh kill - unfortunately missed the action, though.


----------

